# Best site to check the seas offshore?



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

I fish offshore out of Orange Beach and I have always used "National data buoy center" to check the seas. What are some other options that people use? Is there one that is more reliable than the other? Thanks for the help


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

www.florida-offshore.com and look at reefcast.


----------



## boggs187 (Jun 23, 2008)

RollTider said:


> I fish offshore out of Orange Beach and I have always used "National data buoy center" to check the seas. What are some other options that people use? Is there one that is more reliable than the other? Thanks for the help


noaa.gov


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

if you have an iphone....buoy data
you use the map to fin and save your favorite reporting stations. Some have wave height some dont. i can get the current wave height at the marlin rig, most will have the wind speed and other info on them... some are rigs reporting and others are buoys. i cant remember if it cost anything. other than that i use reef cast and wunderground.


----------

